# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين البحرين >  مرسوم بقانون رقم (15) لسنة 1979بإصدار قانون التسجيل العقاري

## هيثم الفقى

قانون التسجيل العقاري

مرسوم بقانون رقم (15) لسنة 1979
بإصدار قانون التسجيل العقارينحن عيسى بن سلمان آل خليفة أمير دولة البحرين.

بعد الاطلاع على الدستور، 
وعلى الأمر الأميري رقم 4 لسنة 1975، 
وعلى قانون التسجيلات الصادر بالإعلان رقم 1 لسنة 1367هـ. 
وبناء على عرض وزير العدل والشئون الإسلامية، 
وبعد موافقة مجلس الوزراء. 
رسمنا بالقانون الآتي:



المادة الأولى
يعمل بقانون التسجيل العقاري المرافق، وتلغى جميع الأحكام المنصوص عليها في القوانين والإعلانات التي تتعارض مع أحكام هذا القانون.



المادة الثانية
يصدر وزير العدل والشئون الإسلامية اللوائح والقرارات اللازمة لتنفيذ هذا القانون. 
ويصدر وزير الإسكان القرارات التنفيذية بالنسبة للخرائط وإجراءات المسح وغير ذلك من الأمور التي تتعلق بالجانب المساحي من إجراءات التسجيل العقاري.



المادة الثالثة
على الوزراء – كل فيما يخصه – تنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون، ويعمل به بعد ستة أشهر من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية.

أمير دولة البحرين
عيسى بن سلمان آل خليفة

صدر بقصر الرفاع
بتاريخ 29 رمضان 1399هـ
الموافق 22 أغسطس 1979م





قانون التسجيل العقاري
الباب الأول
في السجل العقاري
الصحائف وحجية القيد
مادة – 1 –
تتولى إدارة التسجيل العقاري أعمال التسجيل العقاري وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون.



مادة – 2 –
يكون مقر إدارة التسجيل العقاري مدينة المنامة، ويجوز إنشاء مكاتب لها في بعض المدن بقرار من وزير العدل والشئون الإسلامية. 
ويختص كل مكتب من مكاتب إدارة التسجيل العقاري دون غيره بقيد المحررات المتعلقة بالعقارات التي تقع في دائرة اختصاصه.



مادة – 3 –
السجل العقاري هو مجموعة الصحائف التي يدرج فيها كل عقار مع بيان أوصافه وحالته القانونية ويدون بها الحقوق المترتبة له أو عليه مع بيان المعاملات والتعديلات التي تطرأ على هذه الحالة ويوجب القانون قيدها.



مادة – 4 –
تحفظ الصحائف المبينة بالمادة السابقة وكذلك أصول المحررات والمقدمات التي تم قيدها بإدارة السجل العقاري أو مكاتبها، ولا يجوز نقلها منها بحال من الأحوال، غير أنه للمحكمة أو من تندبه من أعضائها أو من الخبراء الاطلاع عليها أو الحصول على صورة رسمية منها.



مادة – 5 –
تعد إدارة التسجيل العقاري سجل فهرس شخصي هجائي، يدرج فيه لكل مالك المعلومات الرئيسية الخاصة بملكيته من واقع البيانات المثبتة في السجل العقاري.



مادة – 6 –
جميع الوثائق التي سجلت في إدارة التسجيل العقاري وفقا للقواعد السارية قبل العمل بأحكام القانون تكون حجة على الكافة.



مادة – 7 –
يكون للسجل العقاري قوة إثبات للوقائع والحقوق المذكورة فيه.



مادة – 8 –
لا يجوز تملك عقار مسجل طبقا للقواعد السارية قبل العمل بأحكام هذا القانون أو مقيد طبقا لأحكامه بالتقادم. ويجوز تملك العقارات غير المسجلة وغير المقيدة بالتقادم وتقام الدعوى بثبوت ملكيتها في مواجهة ذوي الشأن وإدارة التسجيل العقاري.



الباب الثاني
في حق تملك العقارات
مادة – 9 –حق تملك العقارات في دولة البحرين قاصر على البحرينيين ويستثنى من ذلك الحالات الآتية:
1- التصرفات الناقلة للملكية الصادرة بموافقة أمير البلاد.
2- التصرفات الناقلة للملكية الصادرة من حكومة دولة البحرين.
3- كل تملك لعقار تم عن طريق الميراث أو الوصية لجهة خيرية.
4- ما استثنى بنص خاص في قانون.



مادة – 10 –
يجوز قيد العقارات باسم الدول الأجنبية أو ممثليها أو البعثات الدولية المعترف بها قانونا بقصد اتخاذها دورا لها أو لسكنى رؤساء البعثات الدبلوماسية أو القنصلية بشرط المعاملة بالمثل.



مادة – 11 –
لا يجوز لأي شخص بحريني الجنسية أن يجري تصرفا في عقار بدولة البحرين إلى أجنبي من شأنه نقل الملكية أو أي حق من الحقوق العينية الأصلية وكل تصرف من ذلك يعتبر باطلا ولا يجوز قيده.



مادة – 12 –
لا يجوز بيع أية أرض من أراضي الدولة إلا بموجب قرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء وتتولى وزارة العدل والشئون الإسلامية بالتنسيق مع وزارة الإسكان تنفيذ هذا القرار.



مادة – 13 –
استثناء من أحكام المادة السابقة يجوز للهيئة البلدية المركزية أن تبيع الزوايا التي لا تتجاوز مساحتها 200 متر مربع وذلك بعد أخذ رأي وزارة الإسكان. 
ويشترط لبيع الزاوية أن تكون ملاصقة لعقار مملوك لطالب الشراء. وألا تكون مقتطعة من أرض حكومية تجاوز المساحة سالفة الذكر وألا تصلح لتكون قطعة مستقلة يمكن استغلالها.



الباب الثالث
في التصرفات والحقوق الواجب قيدها في السجل
مادة – 14 –جميع التصرفات التي من شأنها إنشاء حق من الحقوق العينية العقارية الأصلية أو نقله أو تغييره أو زواله والأحكام النهائية المثبتة لشيء من ذلك يجب قيدها في السجل العقاري. 
ويترتب على عدم القيد أن الحقوق المشار إليها لا تنشأ ولا تنتقل ولا تتغير ولا تزول لا بين ذوي الشأن ولا بالنسبة لغيرهم.



مادة – 15 –
يجب قيد جميع التصرفات والأحكام النهائية المقررة لحق من الحقوق العينية العقارية الأصلية ويترتب على عدم القيد أن هذه الحقوق لا تكون حجة لا بين ذوي الشأن ولا بالنسبة إلى غيرهم ويسري هذا الحكم في القسمة العقارية.



مادة – 16 –
يجب قيد جميع التصرفات المنشئة أو المقررة أو الناقلة والتي من شأنها زوال أي حق من الحقوق العينية العقارية التبعية، وكذلك الأحكام النهائية المثبتة لشيء من ذلك والإقرارات بالتنازل عن مرتبة قيدها. 
ويترتب على عدم القيد أن هذه الحقوق لا تتقرر ولا تنتقل ولا تزول لا بين ذوي الشأن ولا بالنسبة إلى غيرهم.



مادة – 17 –
لا يكون للتصرفات غير المقيدة طبقا لأحكام المواد 14، 15، 16 من الأثر سوى الالتزامات الشخصية بين ذوي الشأن.



مادة – 18 –
على المدعي في الدعاوى المتعلقة بحق عيني عقاري أو بصحة ونفاذ تصرف من التصرفات الواجب قيدها أن يقدم صورة رسمية من لائحة الدعوى إلى إدارة التسجيل العقاري للتأشير في السجلات بمضمون الطلبات على أن تتضمن الطلبات إجراء التغيير في بيانات السجل ثم إعادة اللائحة مؤشرا عليها بما يفيد ذلك. 
وتقضي المحكمة بعدم قبول الدعوى إذا لم تقدم الصورة الرسمية من لائحة الدعوى وعليها ما يفيد تمام التأشير.



مادة – 19 –
في الدعاوى المبينة في المادة السابقة والقائمة عند العمل بأحكام هذا القانون يترتب على عدم تقديم الصورة الرسمية مؤشرا عليها حسبما هو مبين في المادة السابقة في خلال شهر من تكليف المحكمة للمدعي الحكم بوقف الدعوى.



مادة – 20 –
يؤشر في السجل العقاري بمنطوق الحكم النهائي الصادر في الدعاوى المبينة في المادتين السابقتين بناء على طلب ذوي الشأن.



مادة – 21 –
يترتب على التأشير بالدعاوى في السجل العقاري أن حق المدعي إذا تقرر بحكم نهائي وأشر به طبقا للقانون فإنه يعتبر قد قيد منذ التأشير بالدعوى ويرتد أثر القيد إلى ذلك التاريخ. 
ولكي ينتج التأشير بالحكم هذا الأثر يتعين أن يتم في مدى خمس سنوات من تاريخ صدور الحكم النهائي. 
وتبدأ مدة الخمس سنوات بالنسبة للأحكام النهائية القائمة وقت العمل بهذا القانون من تاريخ نفاذه.



مادة – 22 –لا يجوز لإدارة التسجيل العقاري اتخاذ أي إجراء بشأن طلبات الملكية المتعلقة بأي عقار رفعت بشأنه دعوى من دعاوى تثبيت الملكية أو أية حقوق عينية عقارية أخرى وذلك لحين صدور حكم نهائي فيه أو تقديم ما يفيد انتهاء الدعوى.




مادة – 23 –
على ملاك العقارات إخطار إدارة التسجيل العقاري بكل تغيير في العقار يستلزم ترخيصا من البلدية ويرفق بالإخطار شهادة من البلدية المختصة بالتغيير. 
ويجب أن يتم الإخطار خلال الثلاثة شهور التالية لتمام التغيير. 
وتعدل بيانات السجل العقاري تبعا لذلك دون اقتضاء أي رسم.



مادة – 24 –
إذا تبين لإدارة المساحة أثناء إجراء عملية تحديد أو مراجعة أو غيرها وجود تغييرات غير مثبتة في خرائط السجل فعليها أن تثبتها في خارطة جديدة ترسل إلى إدارة التسجيل العقاري التي تثبت هذه التغييرات في صحائف السجل بقرار يصدره مدير إدارة التسجيل العقاري مع إلزام المالك المتخلف عن الإخطار برسم قدره خمسون دينارا. 
ولوزير العدل والشئون الإسلامية الإعفاء من هذا الرسم أو تخفيضه إذا أبديت أعذار مقبولة.



الباب الرابع
في إجراءات القيد في السجل العقاري
الفصل الأول
إجراءات القيد بوجه عام
مادة – 25 –تقدم طلبات القيد إلى إدارة التسجيل العقاري على نموذج خاص، وتوقع من طرفي التصرف أو أحدهما أو من يقوم مقامهما.



مادة – 26 –
يجب أن تتضمن الطلبات المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة فضلا عما يتطلبه القانون في أحوال خاصة البيانات الآتية:
أولا : نوع التعامل وموضع الطلب.
ثانيــــــــا: البيانات الدالة على شخصية كل طرف، وعلى الأخص اسمه واسم أبيه وجده لأبيه ولقبه وجنسيته ومحل إقامته ورقم جواز سفره وجهة إصداره وتاريخ الإصدار أو البطاقة الشخصية.
ثالثــــــــا: بيان وصفات من يقومون مقام غيرهم ومدى سلطاتهم.
رابعــــــا: البيانات اللازمة في تعيين العقار وعلى الأخص موقعه ومساحته وحدوده ومعالمه مصحوبة بخارطة له من إدارة المساحة موضحا بها البيانات المذكورة.
خامســــا: الثمن أو المقابل إن وجد.
سادســــا: بيان الحقوق العينية المقررة على العقار موضوع التعامل إن وجدت.
سابعـــــا: بيان حقوق الارتفاق إن وجدت.
ثامنــــــا: المستندات المؤيدة لأصل الملكية أو الحق العيني محل التصرف، ورقم الوثيقة وسنة إصدارها.
تاسعـــــا: بيان العقارات التي تحد العقار موضوع القيد من الجهات الأربع وملاكها.

وإذا كان المطلوب قيده حقا عينيا تبعيا يضاف للبيانات السابقة:
أولا : اسم المالك الذي رتب الحق على ملكه إذا كان غير المدين ولقبه وجنسيته ومحل إقامته.
ثانيـــــــا: تاريخ مصدر الدين المضمون ومقداره كاملا وميعاد استحقاقه.



مادة – 27 –
يجب أن يقدم الطلب إلى إدارة التسجيل العقاري بمجرد توثيق التصرف مرفقا به الأوراق المؤيدة للطلب.



مادة – 28 –
يجب أن يكون المحرر محل القيد في السجل العقاري موثقا لدى جهة التوثيق المختصة وعليه أن يتثبت من شخصية أطرافه وجنسياتهم وأهليتهم أو شخصية وكلائهم وأنهم يحملون توكيلا رسميا يبيح لهم توثيق المحرر. وعليه أن يتحقق من بيانات الملكية من واقع وثيقة الملكية أو الشهادة التي تصدرها إدارة التسجيل العقاري طبقا لأحكام هذا القانون. ويجب على الموثق أن يرسل صورة من المحرر فور توثيقه إلى إدارة التسجيل العقاري وعلى إدارة التسجيل العقاري حفظه في ملف خاص والتأشير به في سجل العقار.



مادة – 29 –
لا تقبل إدارة التسجيل العقاري طلبات التسجيل إذا قدمت إليها بعد سنة من تاريخ توثيق المحرر, وتقبل طلبات التسجيل بعد هذه المدة إذا صدر حكم نهائي بقيد التصرف. 

وإذا قدم طلب القيد خلال شهرين من تاريخ توثيق المحرر إلى إدارة التسجيل العقاري يخفض الرسم المستحق للتسجيل بنسبة عشرة في المائة.



مادة – 30 –
تدون الطلبات حسب تواريخ وساعة تقديمها في الدفتر المخصص لذلك بأرقام متتابعة وعلى الإدارة أن تسلم مقدم الطلب إيصالا يتضمن تاريخ تقديمه وبيان الأوراق المرفقة بالطلب والوثيقة إن وجدت. 

ولا ترد هذه الأوراق إلا إذا لم تكن كافية لإثبات الملكية أو الحق العيني أو عدل صاحب الشأن عن السير في إجراءات طلبه.



مادة – 31 -
للإدارة من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب صاحب الشأن أن تستوفي النقص في البيانات اللازمة لتحديد العقار وبيان أصل الملكية أو غير ذلك من الحقوق العينية وذلك مما يكون قد قدم من طلبات أو مستندات.



مادة – 32 –
تحقق إدارة التسجيل العقاري الملكية من المستندات المقدمة وما يكون مقيدا أو محفوظا لديها من مستندات. 

كما تحقق إدارة المساحة موقع العقار ومساحته من الخرائط المحفوظة لديها وترسل نتيجة الفحص إلى إدارة التسجيل العقاري. 

وتثبت إدارة التسجيل العقاري نتيجة هذه الفحوص في ملف خاص.



مادة – 33 –
تعتبر وحدة عقارية في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون كل عقار قائم بحدود وموقع ومساحة معينة ويكون مملوكا لشخص واحد أو لأشخاص على الشيوع دون أن يفصل جزء منه عن سائر الأجزاء الأخرى فاصل من ملك عام أو خاص أو دون أن يكون لجزء منه أو عليه من الحقوق ما ليس للأجزاء الأخرى أو عليها. ويجوز لوزير العدل والشئون الإسلامية أن يصدر قرارا بتعديل البيان الوارد في الفقرة السابقة بالإضافة أو الحذف.



مادة – 34 –
إذا قدم لإدارة التسجيل العقاري أكثر من طلب في شأن عقار واحد وجب أن تبحث هذه الطلبات وفقا لأسبقية توثيقها لدى الموثق. 

ولا تسري الأسبقية المبينة في الفقرة السابقة بالنسبة للتصرفات المتعلقة بأجزاء من العقار تتسع لها ملكية المتصرف. 

وإذا تبين لإدارة التسجيل العقاري عند بحث الطلب وجود تصرف آخر في العقار موثق لدى الموثق وسابق في تاريخ توثيقه على التصرف موضوع الطلب, فعليها أن توقف الإجراءات وتخطر صاحب الشأن في التصرف السابق بكتاب موصى عليه بعلم الوصول لتقديم طلب بشأنه خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ استلامه الخطاب, فإن لم يفعل يأمر مدير إدارة التسجيل العقاري بالسير في إجراءات الطلب. 

ويكون لصاحب الشأن في التصرف السابق الحق في تقديم طلبه ما لم يكن قد صدر قرار من مدير إدارة التسجيل العقاري بتسجيل الطلب القائم.



مادة – 35 –
إذا لم يتيسر إتمام الإجراءات الخاصة بالطلب الأسبق بسبب نقص أو عيب في البيانات أو الأوراق أخطر صاحب الشأن بكتاب موصى عليه بعلم الوصول لتلافي هذا النقص أو العيب خلال أجل لا يتجاوز خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ استلامه الخطاب فإذا لم يفعل يأمر مدير إدارة التسجيل العقاري بوقف إجراءات هذا الطلب مع إخطار من أوقف طلبه بخطاب موصى عليه بعلم الوصول.



مادة – 36 –
لمن أوقف طلبه أن يطعن في هذا القرار خلال ثلاثين يوما من استلامه الخطاب المشار إليه أمام المحكمة وتقضي المحكمة أما بالاستمرار في إجراءات القيد أو إسقاط أقدميته حسب الأحوال.



مادة – 37 –
إذا فوت صاحب الطلب الأول ميعاد الطعن أو قضي بإسقاط أقدميته تسير الإدارة في إجراءات قيد الطلب التالي له في الأسبقية.



مادة – 38 –
على إدارة التسجيل العقاري أن تتحقق من أن الأوراق المقدمة تجيز القيد في السجل العقاري وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون ومتى تم التحقق من ذلك وأجازت مراقبة شئون التسجيل إجراء القيد أحيلت الأوراق إلى الصندوق لأداء الرسم. 

ثم يصدر مدير الإدارة قرارا بقيد العقار.



مادة – 39 –
يجري القيد في السجل العقاري بالمطابقة للمستندات المقدمة وبأرقام مسلسلة فور صدور القرار بالتسجيل وتدون كافة البيانات التي توضح ماهية العقار وحدوده ومساحته وأصحاب الشأن وثمن العقار أو المقابل وجميع ما يطرأ عليه من تغيير في وضعه القانوني. 

وتصدر الإدارة لكل عقار ثم التثبت من ملكيته طبقا للقواعد السابقة وثيقة ملكية خاصة.



مادة – 40 –
إذا كانت وثيقة الملكية لم تستكمل إجراءات إصدارها جاز لإدارة التسجيل العقاري تسليم صاحب الشأن شهادة مؤقتة بالملكية تحل محل وثيقة الملكية لدى الموثق وللقيد في السجل العقاري لحين صدور الوثيقة.



الفصل الثاني
في الإعلان والاعتراض
مادة – 41 –إذا كان طالب القيد في السجل العقاري قد تلقى حقه من مالك بموجب وثيقة مسجلة طبقا للقواعد السارية قبل العمل بأحكام هذا القانون أو مقيدة طبقا لأحكامه تتم إجراءات القيد في السجل بدون إعلان. 



مادة – 42 –
إذا لم يكن العقار قد سبق تسجيله وفقا للقواعد السارية قبل العمل بأحكام هذا القانون أو قيده طبقا لأحكامه, فيتعين على إدارة التسجيل العقاري قبل قيده اتخاذ الإجراءات الآتية:

1- الإعلان بلوحة الإعلانات في الإدارة أو مكتب التسجيل العقاري المختص والمحاكم والبلدية ومركز الشرطة الواقع في دائرتها العقار.
2- إرسال خطابات مسجلة إلى جيران العقار.
3- وضع إعلان في موقع العقار بشكل ظاهر في إطار يعد ذلك, إذا كان ذلك ممكنا ويجب أن يتضمن الإعلان والخطابات المسجلة وصف العقار ومساحته وحدوده ومعالمه وسبب القيد واسم أو أسماء الأشخاص الذين سيتم القيد لصالحهم.

ويتعين على إدارة التسجيل العقاري أن ترفق بملف العقار محضرا يتضمن صورة من الإجراءات المشار إليها وتاريخ اتخاذ كل إجراء منها. 

ولا يتم قيد العقار في السجل العقاري قبل انقضاء شهرين من تاريخ آخر تلك الإجراءات.



مادة – 43 –
يجوز لكل ذي مصلحة الطعن أمام المحكمة في مضمون الإعلان. 

وتسري على دعاوى الطعن الإجراءات المنصوص عليها في المواد 18, 19, 22 من هذا القانون. 

ولا يحول عدم الطعن في مضمون الإعلان وقيد العقار نتيجة لذلك دون مطالبة ذوي الشأن بحقوقهم أمام القضاء.



الفصل الثالث
في دعاوى تثبيت الملكية
مادة – 44 –على المدعي في دعوى ثبوت الملكية اتخاذ الإجراءات المنصوص عليها في المادتين 18, 19 من القانون وعلى إدارة التسجيل العقاري مراعاة حكم المادة 22 من القانون.



مادة – 45 –
يجب على المحكمة المنظور أمامها دعوى تثبيت الملكية أن تنشر بعد مسح العقار إعلانا في الجريدة الرسمية, يتضمن رقم الدعوى وموضوعها واسم المدعي وطلباته وموقع العقار ومساحته والجلسة المحددة لنظر الدعوى.

ولكل ذي شأن حق الاعتراض على مضمون الإعلان خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية, وعلى المحكمة ألا تفصل في الدعوى قبل انقضاء الميعاد المذكور. 

ويكون الاعتراض بالتدخل أثناء نظر الدعوى أو بلائحة تقدم إلى قسم تسجيل الدعاوى. 

ويجب على المعترض أن يقدم صورة رسمية من محضر الجلسة الثابت بها اعتراضه أو لائحة الاعتراض إلى إدارة التسجيل العقاري أو المكتب المختص. 

وعلى إدارة التسجيل العقاري أن تؤشر في دفاترها بمضمون الاعتراض وتعيد الصورة الرسمية وعليها ما يفيد تمام التأشير. 

وبعد الحكم نهائيا بثبوت الملكية تقوم إدارة التسجيل العقاري باتخاذ الإجراءات المنصوص عليها في المادة 42. 

ولا تسري على تلك الإجراءات قواعد الطعن المنصوص عليها في المادة 43.



مادة – 46 –متى حكم نهائيا بثبوت الملكية يصدر مدير الإدارة قرارا بقيد العقار موضوع الحكم بناء على طلب ذوي الشأن وتصدر باسم صاحبه وثيقة ملكية خاصة به.


مادة – 47 –

يجوز لمن فاته الاعتراض أمام المحكمة في دعوى ثبوت الملكية أن يعترض على الحكم النهائي الصادر بثبوتها ويتم ذلك وفقا للأوضاع المقررة في قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية بشأن اعتراض الخارج عن الخصومة على الحكم الصادر فيها مع مراعاة أحكام المواد 18, 19, 22 من هذا القانون.



الباب الخامس
في وثيقة الملكية
مادة – 48 –يترتب على قيد العقارات المملوكة تحرير وثائق ملكية لها وتحرر الوثيقة طبقا لما هو مبين باللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون. 



مادة – 49 –
للمالك دون غيره الحق في الحصول على وثيقة ملكية أما غير المالك من ذوي الشان فلا تسلم إليهم سوى شهادة بها البيانات الخاصة بهم.



مادة – 50 –
إذا تعدد ملاك العقار الواحد على الشيوع سلمت وثيقة الملكية لمن أنابه الشركاء في استلامها أما باقي الشركاء فلا تسلم إلى كل منهم سوى شهادة خاصة. 

وإذا لم يتفقوا في إنابة أحدهم لتسلم الوثيقة تودع بالإدارة وتسلم لكل واحد منهم شهادة على أن يذكر فيها أن الوثيقة مودعة بالإدارة.



مادة – 51 –
لا يجوز تسليم نسخة أخرى من وثيقة الملكية إلا في حالة تلف أو ضياع الوثيقة الأولى ويكون ذلك بحكم تصدره المحكمة المختصة.



مادة – 52 –
يجوز لكل ذي مصلحة أن يطلب الحصول على إحدى الشهادات الآتية:-

1- شهادة بمطابقة وثيقة الملكية لصحيفة العقار من إدارة التسجيل العقاري.
2- صورة من خارطة العقار من إدارة المساحة.
3- شهادة بمساحة العقار المسجل من إدارة المساحة. 

ويجوز لإدارة التسجيل العقاري تسليم شهادات أو صور أخرى بناء على قرار من وزير العدل والشئون الإسلامية.



مادة – 53 –
للمالك المقيد باسمه العقار أن يطلب من إدارة التسجيل العقاري إجراء المطابقة بين وثيقة الملكية الصادرة باسمه وصورتها المودعة بالإدارة وبين ما هو ثابت بالسجل العقاري ووضع الخاتم اللازم بما يفيد ذلك بأصل الوثيقة التي في حوزته. 

ولا يجوز تكرار البحث وإجراء المطابقة قبل مضي ثلاثة أشهر على تاريخ المطابقة السابقة. 



مادة – 54 –
لا يجوز إلغاء أي قيد في السجل العقاري أو إجراء تغيير في بياناته الجوهرية أو بوثيقة الملكية إلا بموجب حكم نهائي صادر من المحكمة المختصة. 

ويجوز لإدارة التسجيل العقاري إجراء وتغيير في البيانات الجوهرية بالسجل العقاري أو بوثيقة الملكية بناء على إقرار موثق أمام الموثق من أطراف التصرف ويعتمد هذا التغيير من وزير العدل والشئون الإسلامية.



مادة – 55 –
لمدير إدارة التسجيل العقاري تصحيح الأخطاء المادية البحتة التي تقع في السجل العقاري أو في وثيقة الملكية. وإذا تبين لإدارة المساحة وقوع خطأ مادي في خارطة العقار المرافقة لوثيقة الملكية وجب عليها إخطار إدارة التسجيل العقاري بذلك الخطأ مع موافاتها بخارطة جديدة. 

أما إذا تبين لإدارة التسجيل العقاري وقوع خطأ مادي في خارطة العقار المرافقة لوثيقة الملكية فعليها إخطار إدارة المساحة بذلك الخطأ لإعداد خارطة جديدة. 

ويعتمد التصحيح في وثيقة الملكية وفي خارطة العقار المرافقة لها من وزير العدل والشئون الإسلامية.




الباب السادس
في قيد بعض التصرفات
الفصل الأول
في قيد القسمة
مادة – 56 –تقيد القسمة الرضائية بإقرار جميع الشركاء.



مادة – 57 –في حالة قسمة العقار المقيد المملوك على الشيوع وفرزه إلى أجزاء منفصلة يجري لكل جزء قيد مستقل. 

وإذا كان هذا العقار أرضا فضاء ورغب مالكوه في تجزئته وتقسيمه لأغراض البناء فيجب عليهم أن يلحقوا بالطلب رسما تخطيطيا موافقا عليه من الجهة الرسمية التي تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية.



الفصل الثاني
في قيد الهبة
مادة – 58 –فيما عدا هبات صاحب السمو أمير البلاد لا تقيد الهبة إلا إذا كانت صادرة من المحكمة الشرعية المختصة. 



الفصل الثالث
في الشفعة
مادة – 59 –الشفعة هي حق تملك العقار المبيع ولو جبرا على المشتري بما قام عليه من الثمن والنفقات المعتادة. 



مادة – 60 –
لا يثبت حق الشفعة إلا للشريك على الشيوع إذا بيع جزء من العقار على الشيوع إلى غير الشركاء المشتاعين. 

وإذا تزاحم الشركاء على الشيوع فاستحقاق كل منهم للشفعة يكون على قدر نصيبه.



مادة – 61 –
على البائع لجزء شائع من عقار وعلى مشتريه أن ينشرا إعلانا في الجريدة الرسمية بالبيع وشروطه وأن يخطرا باقي الشركاء بخطاب موصى عليه بعلم الوصول بذلك وعلى من يريد الأخذ بالشفعة أن يعلن رغبته إلى كل من البائع والمشتري خلال خمسة وأربعين يوما من تاريخ النشر في الجريدة الرسمية بخطاب موصى عليه بعلم الوصول وإلا سقط حقه. 

وإذا لم يتلق طالب الشفعة موافقة البائع والمشتري على رغبته خلال ثلاثين يوما من وصول خطاب الرغبة إليهما فعليه أن يقيم دعواه خلال خمسة وأربعين يوما من نهاية المدة السالفة البيان وإلا سقط حقه.



مادة – 62 –
يجب التأشير بإعلان الرغبة في الأخذ بالشفعة في صحيفة العقار. 

ويترتب على ذلك أنه إذا تقرر حق الشفيع بحكم قيد في صحيفة العقار فانه يكون حجة على من تقررت لهم حقوق عينية ابتداء من تاريخ التأشير المذكور.



الفصل الرابع
في قيد حقوق الارتفاق
مادة – 63 –الارتفاق حق يحد من منفعة العقار لفائدة عقار غيره يملكه شخص آخر, ويجوز أن يرتب الارتفاق على مال عام إذا كان لا يتعارض مع الاستعمال الذي خصص له هذا المال.



مادة – 64 –
تقيد حقوق الارتفاق بين العقارات المقيدة الناشئة بالعقد أو بالوصية أو بتخصيص المالك الأصلي, كما تقيد بموجب حكم نهائي. 


الفصل الخامس
في قيد الرهن التأميني
والرهن الحيازي العقاري

مادة – 65 –
لا ينعقد الرهن التأميني أو الرهن الحيازي العقاري إلا بالقيد في السجل العقاري ويتم ذلك بالتأشير به في صحيفة العقار. 



مادة – 66 –
الرهن التأميني عقد به يكسب الدائن على عقار مخصص لوفاء دينه حقا عينيا يكون له بمقتضاه أن يتقدم على الدائنين العاديين والدائنين التالين له في المرتبة في استيفاء حقه من ثمن العقار في أية يد يكون. 



مادة – 67 –
يحصل فك الرهن كله أو بعضه بمحرر رسمي موثق. 
وتتم إجراءات فك الرهن في صحيفة العقار بطريق التأشير بالهامش بناء على طلب من صاحب الشأن.



مادة – 68 –
1- الرهن الحيازى العقاري عقد به يلتزم شخص ضمانا لدين عليه أو على غيره أن يضع عقارا في حيازة الدائن أو آخر يتفق عليه العاقدان.
2- يترتب الرهن حقا عينيا على العقار المرهون يخول حبسه وقبض ريعه استيفاء للدين وما يتصل به من ملحقات ومصروفات وتعويضات.
3- في حالة بيع العقار يستوفي الدائن المرتهن دينه وملحقاته والمصروفات والتعويضات مقدما على سائر الدائنين التالين له في القيد في أية يد كان العقار. 



الفص السادس
في قيد الوقف
مادة – 69 –يجب قيد شهادات الوقف وما يدخل عليها من تغييرات بعد إتمام توثيقها أمام المحكمة الشرعية المختصة. 



الفصل السابع
في قيد نزع الملكية
مادة – 70 –في حالة اتخاذ إجراءات حجز العقار وبيعه المنصوص عليها في المادة 289 وما بعدها من قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية على إدارة التسجيل العقاري إخطار قاضي التنفيذ بأسماء الدائنين المقيدة حقوقهم على العقار بمجرد وضع إشارة الحجز عليه. 

وعلى قاضي التنفيذ إعلان هؤلاء الدائنين للتدخل في إجراءات التنفيذ.



الباب السابع
في الرسوم
مادة – 71 –تحصل مقدما جميع الرسوم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون قبل أي إجراء مطلوب.



مادة – 72 –
يتعدد الرسم بتعدد الموضوعات التي يتضمنها المحرر ويحصل حسب الفئات المقررة على كل موضوع. 



مادة – 73 –
يقدر الرسم النسبي طبقا لقيمة العقار وقت توثيق التصرف. أما في بيع أملاك الدولة أو البيوع القضائية فتقدر بالثمن الموضح بالعقد أو الحكم.



مادة – 74 –
يحصل الرسم النسبي على أساس الثمن أو المقابل المبين بالتصرف الموثق, وعلى إدارة التسجيل العقاري قبل إجراء القيد التحري عن القيمة الحقيقية للعقار وقت توثيق التصرف فإذا تبين لها أنها تزيد على القيمة الثابتة به أوقفت إجراءات القيد وأحالت تقدير قيمة العقار إلى لجنة ثلاثية يصدر بإجراءاتها وبتشكيلها قرار من وزير العدل والشئون الإسلامية. ويصدر مدير إدارة التسجيل العقاري أمرا بتقدير الرسم التكميلي على أساس تقدير تلك اللجنة ويعلن الملتزم بأداء الرسم بهذا التقدير بخطاب موصى عليه بعلم الوصول. 

ولأصحاب الشأن التظلم أمام المحكمة من أمر التقدير في خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ استلامهم الخطاب الموصى عليه, ويكون حكم المحكمة في التظلم نهائيا.



مادة – 75 –
لا يترتب على بطلان التسجيل أو الرجوع فيه رد شيئ مما تحصل من الرسوم وترد الرسوم النسبية المحصلة عن تسجيل أحكام مرسى المزاد في حالة الحكم بإلغائها. 



مادة – 76 –
تفرض الرسوم بالفئات الآتية:-
أولا:
1- رسم البيع 3% من قيمة العقار
2- رسم بيع الرقبة في العقار دون حق الانتفاع 2% من قيمة العقار
3- رسم بيع حق الانتفاع بالعقار 1% من قيمة العقار

ثـانيـــــــــــــا :
رسم المقايضة 3% من قيمة أكبر البدلين
ويلتزم به طرفا المقايضة متضامنين

ثالثــــــــــــــا :
رسم الهبة:- 5 دنانير
1- هبات صاحب السمو أمير البلاد
- والهبات بين الأزواج والأقارب حتى الدرجة الرابعة.
- والهبات فيما عدا ما ذكر بشرط ألا تتجاوز قيمة العقار الموهوب عشرة آلاف دينار. 

2- الهبات فيما عدا ما ذكر وتجاوزت قيمة العقار الموهوب عشرة آلاف دينار. 3% من قيمة العقار
رابعــــــــــــا : رسم التسجيل 5 دنانير
خــامســــــــا : رسم الوقف بنوعيه الخيري والذري 5 دنانير
ســادســـــــــا: رسم الوصية 5 دنانير
ســابعــــــــــا : رسم القسمة 5 دنانير
ثـامــنــــــــــا : رسم الرهن 5 دنانير
تـــاسـعــــــــا : رسم فك الرهن 5 دنانير
عــاشــــــــرا : رسم الحصول على نسخة جديدة من وثيقة مفقودة 5 دنانير
أحـــد عشـــر : رسم طلب وضع الحدود لملك 5 دنانير
اثنـــا عشـــر : رسم الاعتراض على التسجيل 1 دينار
ثلاثة عشــــر : رسم الحصول على نسخة من الخارطة 1 دينار
أربعة عشـــر : رسم طلب الاطلاع على الدفاتر والملفات 1 دينار
خمسة عشــر : رسم طلب استخراج شهادة 1 دينار
ستة عشـــــر : رسم نموذج طلب تسجيل عقار 1 دينار
سبعة عشـــر : رسم كل تصرف أو موضوع لم ينص عليه في هذا الجدول 5 دنانير

ويجوز بقرار يصدر من مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح وزير العدل والشئون الإسلامية تعديل فئات الرسوم السالفة بالحذف أو النقص أو الزيادة.



مادة – 77 –
تعفى من الرسوم المفروضة بموجب هذا القانون:- 
1- العقود التي تؤول بمقتضاها ملكية العقارات إلى الدولة.
2- الصور والشهادات التي تطلبها الوزارات والإدارات الحكومية.
3- جميع التصرفات التي تؤول بمقتضاها إلى إحدى الحكومات الأجنبية ملكية عقارات في دولة البحرين لاتخاذها دورا لهيئاتها السياسية أو القنصلية بشرط المعاملة بالمثل.
4- القيود التي تتم لصالح الأشخاص الطبيعيين أو المعنويين التي يصدر بشأنها قرار من صاحب السمو أمير البلاد أو سمو رئيس مجلس الوزراء مثل هيئات الهلال الأحمر والهيئات الرياضية وغيرها. 
5- الحالات المقررة بموجب قوانين خاصة. 



الباب الثامن
أحكام ختامية
مادة – 78 –يكون الاختصاص للمحكمة الكبرى المدنية في جميع الطعون الواردة في هذا القانون.



مادة – 79 –
كل من توصل إلى قيد محرر في السجل العقاري لسلب عقار مملوك للغير أو ترتيب حق عيني عليه مع علمه بذلك يعاقب بالحبس وبغرامة لا تتجاوز 500 دينار أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد يقضي بها القانون ويعاقب على الشروع في هذه الجريمة بنصف العقوبة

----------

